# containment



## tuna (Aug 19, 2009)

Σε κείμενο Γιουγκιανής ψυχολογίας: όπως, π.χ., το containment του παιδιού μέσα στη μητέρα (την περίοδο της κύησης) ή το containment του ατόμου μέσα στους προστατευτικούς κόλπους μιας ομάδας. 
Σπάω το κεφάλι μου αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν βρίσκω τη λέξη που να αποδίδει αυτή την έννοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

Δηλαδή δεν έχει την έννοια του περιορισμού; Σημαίνει απλώς ότι εμπεριέχεται;


----------



## anef (Aug 19, 2009)

_Περίεξη _λέγεται απ' όσο ξέρω. Δες εδώ, στα περιεχόμενα του βιβλίου 'Ψυχολογία των Ομάδων' του Κλ. Ναυρίδη, κεφ. 13. Και το container αμέσως παρακάτω το έχει _περιέκτης_.


----------



## tuna (Aug 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή δεν έχει την έννοια του περιορισμού; Σημαίνει απλώς ότι εμπεριέχεται;



Ακριβώς. Άρα η λέξη _περιορισμός_ με την αρνητική χροιά της, δεν μου κάνει.


----------



## tuna (Aug 19, 2009)

anef said:


> _Περίεξη _λέγεται απ' όσο ξέρω. Δες εδώ, στα περιεχόμενα του βιβλίου 'Ψυχολογία των Ομάδων' του Κλ. Ναυρίδη, κεφ. 13. Και το container αμέσως παρακάτω το έχει _περιέκτης_.



Ευχαριστώ, anef. Θα το κοιτάξω (αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ενθουσιάζει...)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2009)

_Εναγκαλισμός _είναι μια άλλη ιδέα.

Επειδή η ορολογία έχει έρθει από τα Αγγλικά που έχει έρθει από τα Γερμανικά και βασίζεται σε μεταφράσεις, παίζουν κατά καιρούς διάφορες αποδόσεις στην σχετικά πενιχρή γιουγκιανή βιβλιογραφία στα Ελληνικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 19, 2009)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και *εγκλεισμός *ή είναι πολύ αρνητικό;


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Μετά την ευρύτατη αποδοχή του *περιέκτη* για το _container_, έχει έρθει η ώρα και της *περίεξης*. Τα ευρήματα μπορεί να είναι ελάχιστα, αλλά τον ίδιο όρο προτείνει και η ΕΛΕΤΟ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2009)

Κείμενα γιουγκιανής ψυχολογίας δεν είναι τεχνικά για να αγκαλιάσουν με άνεση την περίεξη και τον περιέκτη. 

Τώρα, θυμήθηκα και τα εγκόλπωση/εγκολπώνομαι.


----------



## tuna (Aug 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κείμενα γιουγκιανής ψυχολογίας δεν είναι τεχνικά για να αγκαλιάσουν με άνεση την περίεξη και τον περιέκτη.



Πράγματι. Γι' αυτό αντιστέκομαι σε αυτή τη δύσπεπτη 'περίεξη'. Θα ήθελα να βρω μια λέξη που να σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό (το να σε περιέχει, απλά, κάτι), χωρίς να φέρνει αρνητικούς συνειρμούς - αλλά ούτε και ιδιαίτερα θετικούς. 

Πάντως, σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ για τις ιδέες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 19, 2009)

Ακόμη, περίκλειση
(πάντως κι εγώ κατά συσκευασιών τύπου ΕΛΕΤΟ εδώ)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 19, 2009)

Ευτυχώς οι ειδικοί στο θέμα θυμούνται ότι ελληνικά λέμε περιέχειν (2)


----------



## anef (Aug 20, 2009)

Ο Κλήμης Ναυρίδης που παρέθεσα στην αρχή είναι ειδικός, πιο ειδικός δε γίνεται, είναι καθηγητής ψυχολογίας στο Καποδιστριακό. 
Άσχετα πάντως από τη λέξη που θα επιλέξει η tuna, ο σχηματισμός μιας καινούργιας λέξης σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση μου φαίνεται ένδειξη υγείας της γλώσσας. Το ουσιαστικό που βγαίνει από το _περιέχω _είναι ως γνωστόν η _περιοχή _που απορρίπτεται πανηγυρικά. Το ζητούμενο, όπως λέει η tuna, είναι μια απλή λέξη από το _περιέχω_, ούτε αρνητική ούτε θετική. Η _περίεξη _παραπέμπει ευθέως στο _περιέχω _ (και στο containment) και μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή επιλογή. Ευτυχώς λοιπόν, θα 'λεγα εγώ, που κάποιοι άνθρωποι θεωρούν τη γλώσσα ζωντανό οργανισμό και όχι απολίθωμα. 
Btw, ο όρος δεν είναι καινούργιος. Στο ΑΠΘ τον χρησιμοποιούν εδώ και τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω. Το γεγονός ότι ένας πανεπιστημιακός υποστηρίζει έναν όρο, δεν μας αναγκάζει να υιοθετήσουμε τον όρο, ούτε σημαίνει απαραιτήτως ότι ο όρος που προτείνει είναι ο "σωστός". Ούτε ο "λάθος" βέβαια. Σχετικά είναι όλα. Ούτε τίθεται ζήτημα ειδικότητας με αυτή την έννοια εδώ, γιατί τα πράγματα είναι σχετικά απλά και το πρόβλημα κοινό και συνηθισμένο. Είναι τυπικό, νέοι όροι και νεολογισμοί που δεν έχουν καθιερωθεί ακόμα, να μεταφράζονται με 3-4 ή και παραπάνω διαφορετικούς τρόπους από διάφορους μεταφραστές ή και ειδήμονες στο αντικείμενο. Βλ. π.χ. ανάμνηση-οθόνη. Ειδικά δε, σε αντικείμενα όχι και τόσο δημοφιλή ή με πενιχρή βιβλιογραφία.

Ο όρος περιέκτης σαφώς χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και καιρό, αλλά σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε τεχνικά κείμενα. Σε κείμενο ψυχολογίας δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ. Όπως δεν έχω συναντήσει και την περίεξη. Βέβαια, επειδή δεν το έχω εγώ συναντήσει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει και ότι δεν υπάρχει ή ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται. 

Το γεγονός όμως, ότι κάποιος δεν θα ήθελε να υιοθετήσει έναν κατεξοχήν τεχνικό όρο σε κείμενο ψυχολογίας, δεν τον καθιστά αυτομάτως συντηρητικό. Και τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να προτείνουμε νέους όρους ή να διαφωνήσουμε με τους υπάρχοντες ή τους προτεινομένους, για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Εννοείται ότι εδώ συμφωνώ με την anef και το ότι απαιτείται γλωσσικό θάρρος για να εμπλουτίζουμε τη γλώσσα. Ας γίνει σαφές ότι η *περίεξη* δεν είναι λανθασμένος σχηματισμός. Και ότι τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει την ψυχολογία να μοιράζεται όρους με τις άλλες επιστήμες. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να επιβάλω τη λέξη, αλλά ούτε και να την προγράψω. Θα αφιερώσω μόνο μια πρόταση από ωραίο κείμενο του Κώστα Ταχτσή: «Με τη γνωστή, λοιπόν, μέθοδο της εκλογικεύσεως, ή την επίσης γνωστή τακτική της εξουδετέρωσης δια της περιέξεως, τ' αγκάλιασαν, τα 'καναν δικά τους».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

> O Κλήμης Ναυρίδης που παρέθεσα στην αρχή είναι ειδικός, πιο ειδικός δε γίνεται, είναι καθηγητής ψυχολογίας στο Καποδιστριακό.


Δεν του αμφισβήτησε κανείς τα πτυχία του :) Aλλά σημείωσα ενημερωτικά - με ικανοποίηση μεν, αλλά προφανώς για να έχει περισσότερες επιλογές η tuna και όποιος ενδιαφερόμενος δε - ότι επίσης ειδικοί (γι’ αυτό και το λινκ στο διεθνές συνέδριο ψυχανάλυσης και στον επίσης καθηγητή ψυχιατρικής Φαλάρα) δεν έτρεξαν να φτιάξουν νέο όρο, εδώ δὐσπεπτο, νομίζω, συμμεριζὀμενος τη γνώμη και άλλων στην κουβέντα. Επίσης αναφέρθηκαν στο νήμα και άλλες λέξεις, γνωστά ουσιαστικά, που μπορούν να το αποδώσουν. 



> Άσχετα πάντως από τη λέξη που θα επιλέξει η tuna, ο σχηματισμός μιας καινούργιας λέξης σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση μου φαίνεται ένδειξη υγείας της γλώσσας.


Το "σ΄ αυτήν την περίπτωση", μόνο, ίσως είναι η διαφορά μας και για την ακρίβεια *σ’ αυτόν το σχηματισμό*. Ποιος δεν καλοδέχεται διαρκώς νἐες λέξεις που διευκολύνουν; Σιγά το θάρρος! 




> Το ουσιαστικό που βγαίνει από το περιέχω είναι ως γνωστόν η περιοχή που απορρίπτεται πανηγυρικά. Το ζητούμενο, όπως λέει η tuna, είναι μια απλή λέξη από το περιέχω, ούτε αρνητική ούτε θετική. Η περίεξη παραπέμπει ευθέως στο περιέχω (και στο containment) και μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή επιλογή.


Αν το ζητούμενο είναι μια απλή λέξη, τότε κι αν έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα ο συγκεκριμένος νεολογισμός!



> Ευτυχώς λοιπόν, θα 'λεγα εγώ, που κάποιοι άνθρωποι θεωρούν τη γλώσσα ζωντανό οργανισμό και όχι απολίθωμα.


Οι κάποιοι που λες κτγμ είναι η μεγάλη πλειονότητα. Μάλλον δεν έχεις σπουδαία αντίληψη για τους ομόγλωσσούς μας. Όσο ειδικά για το «περιέχειν», είναι η γνωστή λειτουργία έννοιες να αποδίδονται στα ελληνικά με απαρέμφατα. Και είναι τόσο απολίθωμα που έχουμε φρέσκο να κυριαρχεί το επιχειρεἰν 



> Btw, ο όρος δεν είναι καινούργιος. Στο ΑΠΘ τον χρησιμοποιούν εδώ και τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια!


Μίλησε ήδη ο Ambrose, ας το πω κι εγώ με δικά μου λόγια: :) Αρκεί ένας καθηγητής σε μια θέση για να γερνά ήσυχα μαζί με το μεταφραστικό όρο που έχει προτείνει , χωρίς ποτέ να γνωρίσει διάδοση ή και αποδοχή στο χώρο του. 
Τα λεξικά πάντως το σκέφτονται 20 χρόνια, φαίνεται, και ακόμη δεν το αποφάσισαν!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

Σαφέστατα και υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις όπου όχι μόνο είναι καλό, αλλά το γλωσσικό θάρρος επιβάλλεται εκ των πραγμάτων (π.χ. ηλεμήνυμα), αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλες όπου οι υφιστάμενες εναλλακτικές είναι αρκετές. Δηλ. η υιοθεσία ενός νεολογισμού και η απόρριψη των υφισταμένων εναλλακτικών συνήθως γίνεται για συγκεκριμένους λόγους και εφόσον εξυπηρετούν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αρκεί ένας καθηγητής σε μια θέση για να γερνά ήσυχα μαζί με το μεταφραστικό όρο που έχει προτείνει, χωρίς ποτέ να γνωρίσει διάδοση ή και αποδοχή στο χώρο του. Τα λεξικά πάντως το σκέφτονται 20 χρόνια, φαίνεται, και ακόμη δεν το αποφάσισαν!


Έτσι θα πεθάνουν μαζί μου ο _ιστοπλόος_ και η _ιστοπλοΐα_... 
Αλλά σε ποια λεξικά αναφέρεσαι; Αυτά που δεν έχουν το «αποδύομαι»; Γιατί το λεξικό του teleterm περιέχει τα:
containment = περίεξη 
containment relationship = σχέση περίεξης 
containment tree = δένδρο περίεξης 
object containment = περίεξη αντικειμένου


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> containment = περίεξη
> containment relationship = σχέση περίεξης
> containment tree = δένδρο περίεξης
> object containment = περίεξη αντικειμένου



Αυτά είναι ορολογία ΙΤ και Η/Υ. Το teleterm δεν περιέχει ορολογία ψυχολογίας.


----------



## anef (Aug 20, 2009)

Προφανώς το ποστ μου αρ. 13 απαντάει στο αμέσως προηγούμενο του tsioutsiou που λέει: «Ευτυχώς *οι ειδικοί στο θέμα *θυμούνται ότι ελληνικά λέμε περιέχειν». Για μένα «*οι* ειδικοί στο θέμα» σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι άλλοι, που λένε κάτι άλλο, δεν είναι ειδικοί. Γι' αυτό λοιπόν επεσήμανα ότι *και *ο Ναυρίδης είναι ειδικός. Δεν υπονοώ ότι ο δικός του όρος είναι καλύτερος ή πιο σωστός, Ambrose. Ούτε ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι λάθος οι άλλοι όροι. Λέω απλά ότι κτγμ δικαιολογείται πλήρως και ο σχηματισμός και η χρήση της λέξης _περίεξη_ (Ας μη σχολιάσω το «ελληνικά λέμε» γιατί θα μας πάρει το βράδυ:)).

Επίσης, tsioutsiou, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μιλάς για ειδικούς στον πληθυντικό για το _περιέχειν_: ένας είναι ο ειδικός που το χρησιμοποιεί (ο κ. Γρ. Μανιαδάκης και όχι ο Φαλάρας όπως λες, ο οποίος παρεμπ. δεν έχει πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιήσει τον _περιέκτη_ και λέει ότι η μάνα θα _εμπεριέξει _το παιδί - από κει η _περίεξη _είναι ένα μικρό βηματάκι μόνο, απλούστατος όρος κτγμ και πολύ κατανοητός στο πλαίσιο αυτό). Το άλλο λινκ δεν είναι ψυχαναλυτικό.

Το γεγονός δε ότι η _περίεξη _ή ο _περιέκτης _χρησιμοποιούνται και σε άλλους τεχνικούς ή επιστημονικους τομείς δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιηθούν και στην ψυχολογία (αντίθετα είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει κατά κόρον). Εξάλλου, ο αγγλικός όρος είναι ίδιος: containment και container και στα δοχεία και στην ψυχανάλυση. 

Τέλος, tsioutsiou, εγώ δεν ξέρω αν ο καθηγητής που αναφέρω είναι αυτός που πρότεινε τον όρο, όπως λες. Εδώ  πάντως, στο μοναχικό του δρόμο τον ακολουθεί και άλλη μια επιστημόνισσα:). Τα ευρήματα στο ίντερνετ είναι λογικό να μην είναι πολλά. Ενδεικτικά, ο αγγλικός όρος containment με την ψυχαναλυτική του έννοια δεν υπάρχει στην wikipedia. Και ο Bion που τον έχει χρησιμοποιήσει περισσότερο, απ' όσο ξέρω δεν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά.

Ας προσθέσω δε και άλλη μια απόδοση που βρήκα: _συναισθηματικό πλαίσιο_. Χρησιμοποιείται στο βιβλίο 'Ψυχαναλυτική Διάγνωση' της Nancy McWilliams, εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα, μετ. Αντωνία Καραμπέτσου, επ. Τ. Αναγνωστοπούλου, Σ. Τριλίβα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

anef said:


> Το γεγονός δε ότι η _περίεξη _ή ο _περιέκτης _χρησιμοποιούνται και σε άλλους τεχνικούς ή επιστημονικους τομείς δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιηθούν και στην ψυχολογία (αντίθετα είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει κατά κόρον). Εξάλλου, ο αγγλικός όρος είναι ίδιος: containment και container και στα δοχεία και στην ψυχανάλυση.
> 
> Τέλος, tsioutsiou, εγώ δεν ξέρω αν ο καθηγητής που αναφέρω είναι αυτός που πρότεινε τον όρο, όπως λες. Εδώ  πάντως, στο μοναχικό του δρόμο τον ακολουθεί και άλλη μια επιστημόνισσα:). Τα ευρήματα στο ίντερνετ είναι λογικό να μην είναι πολλά. Ενδεικτικά, ο αγγλικός όρος containment με την ψυχαναλυτική του έννοια δεν υπάρχει στην wikipedia. Και ο Bion που τον έχει χρησιμοποιήσει περισσότερο, απ' όσο ξέρω δεν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά.



Στα Αγγλικά το containment έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάδοση απ' ό,τι στα Ελληνικά ο περιέκτης και η περίεξη και ως εκ τούτου, αλλιώς ακούγεται στα Αγγλικά και αλλιώς στα Ελληνικά. O όρος containment με την ψυχαναλυτική γιουνγκιανή έννοια δεν υπάρχει στην Wikipedia κατά πάσα πιθανότητα γιατί, ούτε ο ίδιος ο Γιουνγκ πολυχρησιμοποιούσε τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη. Η μόνη πηγή που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο αναφέρει ότι τη χρησιμοποίησε μόνο μια φορά σε ένα άρθρο. Προσπάθησα να βρω τον πρωτότυπο Γερμανικό όρο, αλλά φευ!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

anef said:


> Ας προσθέσω δε και άλλη μια απόδοση που βρήκα: _συναισθηματικό πλαίσιο_. Χρησιμοποιείται στο βιβλίο 'Ψυχαναλυτική Διάγνωση' της Nancy McWilliams, εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα, μετ. Αντωνία Καραμπέτσου, επ. Τ. Αναγνωστοπούλου, Σ. Τριλίβα.


Σόρι, αλλά μήπως και συνεννοηθούμε με τις ιστοριούλες καλύτερα. :) Λοιπόν, μιας και αναφέρεις εκδ. Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Από απλό ενδιαφέρον διάβαζα πριν μερικά χρόνια ένα βιβλίο τους γενικής ψυχιατρικής, ενός καθηγητή ψυχιατρικής στο πανεπιστήμιο στην Κρήτη. Ο άνθρωπος, ειδικότατος, από πανεπ/μιο Μαγκίλ, Καναδά. Είχε δυο-τρεις ψιλοπερίεργους όρους δικής του εμπνεύσεως που μου χτύπησαν (συν κάτι του στυλ ότι ο Φρόυντ γεννήθηκε στο Πρίμπορ της Τσεχοσλοβακίας) Του έστειλα, σε περίπτωση που ενδεχομένως θα τον ενδιέφερε και χωρίς να ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι το σωστότερο, τι έχω ακούσει και δει να γράφεται συνήθως σε μας. Τους ενσωμάτωσε σε νέα έκδοση που είχε την καλοσύνη να μου στείλει. 

Btw Μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς αφού κυκλοφορεί ο όρος "είκοσι χρόνια στο ΑΠΘ", το δικό τους Ίδρυμα Τριανταφυλλίδη δεν συγκινήθηκε. Προσωπικά, ζω εξίσου καλά και με και χωρίς τη συγκεκριμένη. Και εκτίμησή μου, γιατί να μη βρει και μιμητές; Βολεύει η αντιγραφή στο διαδίκτυο. Αν δε ο όρος είναι τόσο σπάνιος, ένας λόγος περισσότερο να μη φορτωθούμε άχρηστους νεολογισμούς, όταν κάνουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς τη δουλειά μας. Λίγο containment δεν βλάπτει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

There is no accounting for taste.

Περί ορέξεως Or περιέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.


----------



## tuna (Aug 20, 2009)

Πάντως, ύστερα από τόσο που την κουβεντιάσαμε, η _περίεξη_ μού φαίνεται πια μια χαρά λέξη!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

tuna said:


> Πάντως, ύστερα από τόσο που την κουβεντιάσαμε, η _περίεξη_ μού φαίνεται πια μια χαρά λέξη!



Κι εμένα το ίδιο! Άμα την τριβελίζουμε 10 χρόνια, την συνηθίζουμε στο τέλος...Αλλά μόλις τώρα, ο συνάδελφος στο διπλανό γραφείο μου λέει: "τι είναι περίεξη;". Περιορέξεως... ;)


----------



## anef (Aug 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εμένα το ίδιο! Άμα την τριβελίζουμε 10 χρόνια, την συνηθίζουμε στο τέλος...Αλλά μόλις τώρα, ο συνάδελφος στο διπλανό γραφείο μου λέει: "τι είναι περίεξη;". Περιορέξεως... ;)



Να πεις στο συνάδελφο να μην είναι τόσο περίεξος :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

anef said:


> Να πεις στο συνάδελφο να μην είναι τόσο περίεξος :)


Περιξεράθηκα στα γέλια μ' αυτό το τελευταίο!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

tuna said:


> Πάντως, ύστερα από τόσο που την κουβεντιάσαμε, η _περίεξη_ μού φαίνεται πια μια χαρά λέξη!


(Περί)εξις δευτέρα φύσις. 
Ελπίζω να μη διαβάζουν οι ψυχοαρμόδιοι και μας περιαδράξουν όλους εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> (Περί)εξις δευτέρα φύσις.
> Ελπίζω να μη διαβάζουν οι ψυχοαρμόδιοι και μας περιαδράξουν όλους εδώ



Ή να μας περιε[λί]ξουν με τίποτα ζουρλομανδύες...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή να μας περιε[λί]ξουν με τίποτα ζουρλομανδύες...


Μάλλον από εκεί προέρχεται και ο περιε-ληγμένος, ε;


----------

